# Forderungen diverser Firmen auf Telekomrechnung



## Rebecca01 (10 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe im Januar eine Rechnung der Telekom Deutschland GmbH für meine Festnetzleitung erhalten. Hier sind mehrere Forderungen von 4 verschiedenen Firmen aufgeführt. Gesamtforderungen: 774 Euro zzgl. MwSt.
Diese Firmen nennen sich: Mr. Netgroup GmbH  Flensburg, Dtms GmbH / Mainz, First Communikation GmbH / Frankfurt , IN-telegence GmbH / Köln. Ich habe niemals die Dienste dieser Firmen in Anspruch genommen. Es wird mir vorgeworden Auskunftsnummern gewählt zu haben , die mich dann an Erotikhotlines verbunden hätten. Ich habe der Telekom natürlich sofort gesagt, dass ich die Forderungen der Fremdfirmen nicht zahlen werde und habe generell eine Sperre für 0900 - Nummern einrichten lassen. Im Anschluss habe ich die einzelnen Firmen nach EVN gefragt, 3 habe ich erhalten. Diese können zeitlich gar nicht stimmen, da ich während diesen Zeiten meist in der Arbeit war und in meiner Wohnung alleine lebe. Daraufhin habe ich den Firmen Einschreiben per Rückschein zugeschickt. Hier bekam ich auch von jeder Firma den Nachweis zurück, dass die Briefe erhalten wurden. Bis dato habe ich jedoch keine Mahnungen erhalten, nur einen Brief einer Firma, dass sie ihre periphären Equipments & Leitungen geprüft hätten und somit alles gerechtfertigt wäre. Ich habe eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass meine Rechnung im Februar normal ausfallen wird, doch nun sind wieder Belastungen von 3 verschiedenen Firmen drauf: IN- telegence GmbH / First Communikation GmbH und einer neuen Firma , die mir Mehrwertleistungen verrechnet. Bei dieser Firma habe ich vor ein paar Tagen gelesen, dass der Betrug aufgeflogen ist und alle Betrüger dieser Bande festgenommen wurden ( siehe: http://www.morgenpost.de/wirtschaft...lle-Firma-zockt-100-000-Telefonkunden-ab.html ). Der Betrag im Monat Februar macht alleine durch die Fremdfirmen 724 Euro zzgl. MwSt. aus. Ich bin total verzweifelt und weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe leider keine Rechtschutzversicherung. Der Verbraucherschutz kann einem auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, da diese auch Beratungskosten alleine für eine E-Mail mit 25,00 Euro berechnen. Kann mir hier bitte irgendjemand weiterhelfen? Soll ich Mahnungen usw. einfach abwarten oder einen Anwalt zu Hilfe ziehen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2012)

Aufgrund der hohen Summe und weil Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall verboten ist, würde ich Dir nahe legen, an einen Rechtsanwalt zu denken.
Der Schritt, Dich bei der Telekom zu melden ist richtig gewesen (wobei mir noch nicht klar ist, wie Du das der T mitgeteilt hast. Wenn T eine Einzugsermächtigung hat, dann buchen die ab... Man muß der Telekom schon genau sagen, was man bezahlt und was nicht... )

siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


> Im Festnetz gibt es echte Drittanbieter, d.h. ein nicht mit dem eigenen Teilnehmernetzbetreiber (TNB) [=Telekom, Anmerkung aka] identisches (Telekommunikations)unternehmen macht Forderungen geltend. Diese erscheinen als Beträge anderer Anbieter auf der Rechnung des TNB. Das macht der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber [=Telekom, Anmerkung aka] nicht freiwillig sondern gezwungenermaßen, da ihm diese Verpflichtung (um Wettbewerb im Telekommunikationsbereich zu ermöglichen) durch die Bundesnetzagentur bzw. Gesetz für kleine Kohle auferlegt wurde. Beschwerden sind unproblematisch, die Forderung wird vom TNB ausgebucht und der Drittanbieter muss sich entweder selbst oder durch Beauftragte (z.B.Firmen wie Nextnet) um seine Forderung kümmern. Dem TNB ist dies schnurz oder er freut sich sogar dass sein Mitbewerber für den er den Rechnungsknecht machen muss die Kohle nicht bekommt.
> Bei Streitigkeiten im Festnetz es reicht daher Einwendungen gegenüber dem Drittanbieter (beweisbar) innerhalb der 8-Wochenfrist des §45 i TKG zu erheben, die Rechnung gegenüber dem TNB zu kürzen und dabei den Grund der Kürzung mitzuteilen.


 
Welche Nummern stehen denn auf den erhaltenen EVN?

weitere Lektüre:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/inde...i_Telefon-Mehrwertbetrug&diff=7869&oldid=prev

Es ist aus meiner Sicht auch dringend angeraten, sich Gedanken zu machen, wie solche Beträge auf die Rechnung kommen. Hast Du normale Telefone oder wie sieht das bei Dir aus? (Du schreibst: Festnetz. Gibt es irgendwelche Handgeräte?)



> Ich habe eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass meine Rechnung im Februar normal ausfallen wird, doch nun sind wieder Belastungen von 3 verschiedenen Firmen drauf: IN- telegence GmbH / First Communikation GmbH und einer neuen Firma , die mir Mehrwertleistungen verrechnet.


Wie heißt diese letzte Firma?
und, wie erwähnt, welche Nummern sind bekannt?
Spielst Du irgendwelche Spiele im Internet?



Rebecca01 schrieb:


> Es wird mir vorgeworfen, Auskunftsnummern gewählt zu haben , die mich dann an Erotikhotlines verbunden hätten.


Wer sagt das? Das ist oft nur so ein Standardsatz von Hotlinemitarbeitern, um gleich mal ein schlechtes Gefühl beim Beschwerdeführer zu erzeugen...


----------



## Rebecca01 (11 Februar 2012)

Ich war persönlich im Telekomladen und habe angegeben, dass ich nur die Beiträge der Telekom bezahle und nicht die der Fremdfirmen.
aus meiner Rechnung steht ja auch drauf, dass die Telekom erst nach 7 Tagen des Rechnungserhaltes den Betrag einzieht.
Auf den EVN stehen die Nummern:
09005333044 ( Post von dem acoreus Kundenservice f. die Fa. IN-telegence )
09005118855 ( Post von dem acoreus Kundenservice f. die Fa. IN-telegence )

09005881122002 (DTMS GmbH)
09005881122001 (DTMS GmbH)
11841 (DTMS GmbH)

11857 ( Tele-Net-Concept G,bH / Firma First Communikation )

--------------------------------------

zur anderen Frage: ich habe ein normales tragbares Telefon der Telekom, ich habe natürlich auch ein Handy , das ist aber bei einem
anderen Anbieter angemeldet und hat mit dieser Sache nichts zu tun.

Ich spiele keine Spiele im Internet außer auf Facebook. Hier weiß ich aber was ich anzuklicken habe und was nicht.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier irgendein Abo zustande gekommen ist. Desweitern ist mein Internet sehr gut gesichert.
Das habe ich mir von meinem Onkel / Cousin bestätigen lassen, da diese beruflich damit zu tun haben.

Die letzte Firma nennt sich: Vodafone D2 GmbH CbC / IbC - Am Seestern 1, 40547 Düsseldorf
Mit dem Vermerk: Arcor-0900 Mehrwertdienst

Hotline-Mitarbeiter haben mir diese Aukunft nicht gegeben, aber wenn ich auf die EVN schaue sehe ich ja dass hier andscheinend
Auskunftsnummern gewählt wurden, oder was sind die 11841 oder 11857?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2012)

Rebecca01 schrieb:


> 09005333044 ( Post von dem acoreus Kundenservice f. die Fa. IN-telegence )


Komischer Googletreffer dazu:
http://www.regionales-onlineverzeic...altungsorganisation/129823/aventeam_gmbh.html



> 09005118855 ( Post von dem acoreus Kundenservice f. die Fa. IN-telegence )


auch wenig Handfestes, zB
http://www.whocallsyou.de/num/09005118855



> keine ahnung wer diese nummer von unserem apparat angerufen hat, aber die fritzbox zeigt drei anrufe in 10 tagen... 9min´s + 4min´s + 16min`s = 29 min`s für insgesamt 83,31 euro....
> bis heute keinen schimmer was da gewesen sein soll


17. Juni 2011

Eigentlich ist es nicht nötig, wenn Du die Infos schon hast, aber hier ist der Link zum EVN von in-telegence
http://www.in-telegence.net/service/einzelverbindungsnachweis/




> 09005881122_002_ (DTMS GmbH)
> 09005881122_001_ (DTMS GmbH)


 
Das sind "aufgesplittete" Nummern, da 0900er nur 7 Stellen haben
DTMS hat auch einen "Verbraucherservice"
http://www.dtms.de/index.php?cccpage=190

DTMS dürfte die deutsche Mehrwertdienstefirma mit der "unglücklichsten Kundenauswahl" sein. Ab und an berichtet sogar das öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehen darüber 



> 11841 (DTMS GmbH)


Es gibt vereinzelte Beschwerden zu der Nummer.



> 11857 ( Tele-Net-Concept G,bH / Firma First Communikation )


ist mir nicht bekannt


> ...ein normales tragbares Telefon der Telekom...


falls nicht schon gemacht: überprüfen, dass nicht der "Standard-Sicherheitscode" eingegeben ist.



> Ich spiele keine Spiele im Internet außer auf Facebook. Hier weiß ich aber was ich anzuklicken habe und was nicht.


Hmm. Ok, man sollte halt möglichst viel ausschließen. Facebook ist nicht direkt gefährlich, wenn man aufpasst.



> Die letzte Firma nennt sich: Vodafone D2 GmbH CbC / IbC - Am Seestern 1, 40547 Düsseldorf
> Mit dem Vermerk: Arcor-0900 Mehrwertdienst


Arcor ist nicht gerade häufig in rätselhafte Abrechnungen verwickelt.

Noch habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, was da passiert sein kann. Es bleibt dabei: Lese Dir die oben schon verlinkten Beiträge durch. Prüfprotokoll beantragen nicht vergessen, da es hierbei Fristen gibt. Steht oben in den Links.


----------



## Rebecca01 (11 Februar 2012)

Was ist mit Prüfprotokoll gemeint? Die EVN ?


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2012)

Nein - ein "qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG"

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ag-krefeld-2-c-255-08-anforderungen-an-den-prüfbericht.34261/

Muß innerhalb 8 Wochen beim Provider beantragt werden


----------



## Rebecca01 (12 Februar 2012)

Tja hat sich nun doch rausgestellt dass mein Exfreund irgendwelche Live-Sex-Kamera Seiten besucht hat....
ich hoffe, dass ich eine Chance habe mein Geld wieder zu bekommen.....


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2012)

Aha. Soso. Naja. Also. Nöö, passt schon.
Manchmal könnte man schon platzen vor Wut, aber andererseits: Hat ja niemand verlangt, dass man sich hier Gedanken über anderer Leute Telefonrechnung macht. Also: selber schuld...


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2012)

Kamera? 0900er?
Wie soll das gelaufen sein?
Schwer wird es sein das Geld wiederzubekommen da es nicht Du warst die die "Leistung" bestellt hast und Du somit nicht nachweisen kannst ob beim Anruf auf die 0900 die Kosten genannt wurden.
Wenn es gesichert ist daß es Dein Ex war würde ich das Geld von ihm fordern (und hoffen daß er es hat)


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2012)

zB PINs für Anrufe unter 0900, da gibt es verschiedene Modelle. Paybycall.


----------



## Hippo (13 Februar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> zB PINs für Anrufe unter 0900, da gibt es verschiedene Modelle. Paybycall.


Stimmt, da war mal was ...
Hilft ihr trotzdem nicht wirklich viel weiter.
Ich hoffe nur für sie ihr Ex hat die Kohle


----------



## Rebecca01 (13 Februar 2012)

Ich habe auf meinem Computer eine Chronik entdeckt, wo ich sehen kann, welche
Internetseiten angeklickt wurden. Und hier sind einige Sexseiten, wo andscheinend auch Live Cam Sex angeboten wird.
Er hat also nicht telefoniert, sondern das ist alles übers Internet gelaufen....
Die hat er genutzt, als ich in der Arbeit war. Kann das also anhand der Daten schon mal belegen.
Ich hoffe auch, dass ich das Geld bekomme, ich denke nicht dass er es zahlen kann..
vermutlich kann ich mich auch noch auf eine hohe Rechnung für Februar einstellen, da er die ersten drei Tage diesen Monats
auch auf diesen Seiten war.....


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2012)

Rebecca01 schrieb:


> Tja hat sich nun doch rausgestellt dass mein Exfreund irgendwelche Live-Sex-Kamera Seiten besucht hat....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann weißt du ja, bei wem du dich schadlos halten kannst. Da die Kosten im Offlinbilling über die T-Com-Rechnung aufgelaufen sind, würde ich aus dem Bauchrausgefühl meinen, dass die dann auch vom Anschlussinhaber zu bezahlen sind.


----------



## Teleton (14 Februar 2012)

Bei den 0900 Nummern wirds wegen Anscheins und Duldungsvollmacht zulasten des Anschlussinhabers schwer. Die Argumentation läuft so, mal am Beispiel eines Mietvertrages. Weil Mietverträge nur von Erwachsenen geschlossen werden darf man davon ausgehen dass jeder der die Wohungstür öffnet geschäftsfähig ist und für den Wohnungsinhaber Verträge abschliessen darf. Wenn z.B. ein kleines Kind oder ein Gast öffnet kann ich trotzdem darauf vertrauen, dass  ein 24 Bändiges Lexikon für den Hausherren erworben werden darf, denn der Hausherr könnte seine Tür ja absperren. Macht er das nicht, dann duldet er zumindest alle Verträge die an einer Tür geschlossen werden.
Ganz genauso läuft es mit dem Telefonanschluß.


----------



## Sandra12345 (6 Dezember 2012)

Rebecca01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe im Januar eine Rechnung der Telekom Deutschland GmbH für meine Festnetzleitung erhalten. Hier sind mehrere Forderungen von 4 verschiedenen Firmen aufgeführt. Gesamtforderungen: 774 Euro zzgl. MwSt.
> Diese Firmen nennen sich: Mr. Netgroup GmbH Flensburg, Dtms GmbH / Mainz, First Communikation GmbH / Frankfurt , IN-telegence GmbH / Köln. Ich habe niemals die Dienste dieser Firmen in Anspruch genommen. Es wird mir vorgeworden Auskunftsnummern gewählt zu haben , die mich dann an Erotikhotlines verbunden hätten. Ich habe der Telekom natürlich sofort gesagt, dass ich die Forderungen der Fremdfirmen nicht zahlen werde und habe generell eine Sperre für 0900 - Nummern einrichten lassen. Im Anschluss habe ich die einzelnen Firmen nach EVN gefragt, 3 habe ich erhalten. Diese können zeitlich gar nicht stimmen, da ich während diesen Zeiten meist in der Arbeit war und in meiner Wohnung alleine lebe. Daraufhin habe ich den Firmen Einschreiben per Rückschein zugeschickt. Hier bekam ich auch von jeder Firma den Nachweis zurück, dass die Briefe erhalten wurden. Bis dato habe ich jedoch keine Mahnungen erhalten, nur einen Brief einer Firma, dass sie ihre periphären Equipments & Leitungen geprüft hätten und somit alles gerechtfertigt wäre. Ich habe eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass meine Rechnung im Februar normal ausfallen wird, doch nun sind wieder Belastungen von 3 verschiedenen Firmen drauf: IN- telegence GmbH / First Communikation GmbH und einer neuen Firma , die mir Mehrwertleistungen verrechnet. Bei dieser Firma habe ich vor ein paar Tagen gelesen, dass der Betrug aufgeflogen ist und alle Betrüger dieser Bande festgenommen wurden ( siehe: http://www.morgenpost.de/wirtschaft...lle-Firma-zockt-100-000-Telefonkunden-ab.html ). Der Betrag im Monat Februar macht alleine durch die Fremdfirmen 724 Euro zzgl. MwSt. aus. Ich bin total verzweifelt und weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe leider keine Rechtschutzversicherung. Der Verbraucherschutz kann einem auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, da diese auch Beratungskosten alleine für eine E-Mail mit 25,00 Euro berechnen. Kann mir hier bitte irgendjemand weiterhelfen? Soll ich Mahnungen usw. einfach abwarten oder einen Anwalt zu Hilfe ziehen?



Hallo,
habe auch Probleme mit dieser First Communication Gmbh,auch ich habe nicht zu dieser Zeit Telefoniert und kannte diese Firma vorher nicht
Habe nicht bezahlt und nun eine Inkassofirma am Haken,was soll ich machen???


----------



## Hippo (6 Dezember 2012)

Jetzt wirds schwierig ...
... wenn schon das Inkasso im Spiel ist ist die Rügefrist von 8 Wochen definitiv schon rum.
Ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll kommt nicht mehr in Frage.
Ich hoffe daß einem der Kollegen noch was einfällt


----------



## Teleton (6 Dezember 2012)

So wie ich Sandra verstanden habe hat sie Einwendungen (innerhalb der 8-Wochenfrist) erhoben, die Prüfung kann auch noch später gefordert werden. Sind die EVN denn überhaupt vollständig, d.h. wurden die Erotik-Rufnummern an die angeblich weitervermittelt wurde genannt?
Wie ist Deine Wohnsituation Sandra, wer hat Zugang zum Telefon, wo befindet sich Deine APL-Dose ist diese unversehrt? Irgendwelche hormonschwappenden Adolenzenten in der Nähe und sei es in Form des Sohnes der Vermieter?



> Der Verbraucherschutz kann einem auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, da diese auch Beratungskosten alleine für eine E-Mail mit 25,00 Euro berechnen.


Geh halt in eine Beratungsstelle und laß Dich mündlich beraten, dass kostet soweit ich weiß viel weniger. Du hast insgesamt 1500 auf dem Deckel, da sollte man ein paar Euro für professionelle Hilfe aufbringen. Wenn Du kein Geld hast versuche einen Beratungshilfeschein vom Gericht zu bekommen.


----------



## Hippo (6 Dezember 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> So wie ich Sandra verstanden habe hat sie Einwendungen (innerhalb der 8-Wochenfrist) erhoben, die Prüfung kann auch noch später gefordert werden. Sind die EVN denn überhaupt vollständig, d.h. wurden die Erotik-Rufnummern an die angeblich weitervermittelt wurde genannt?...


 


Teleton schrieb:


> ... Du hast insgesamt 1500 auf dem Deckel ...


Teleton Du wirst mir unheimlich ...


			
				Sandra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe auch Probleme mit dieser First Communication Gmbh,auch ich habe nicht zu dieser Zeit Telefoniert und kannte diese Firma vorher nicht
> Habe nicht bezahlt und nun eine Inkassofirma am Haken,was soll ich machen???


Also wie Du daraus Deine Schlüsse ziehst ...
... ich glaub Du hast ´ne neue Kristallkugel


----------



## Teleton (7 Dezember 2012)

Du hast recht, ich bin blind, sie hat Rebecca zitiert.


----------

